# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Do I need permission for this?

## SteveB00

A fall and broken leg has precipitated my mum's move out of her unit, which I own, and into aged care. I now need to do some renovating in a hurry, to make the unit rentable. I want to rip out the old bath and replace it with a shower alcove and fittings for a washing machine and dryer. This will probably mean retiling the whole bathroom, possibly including the floor. 
It's a strata unit. Do I need to inform the body corporate? If so, is this just a matter of courtesy, or do I need their approval to do the work and, if so, what do I have to submit to them? 
I've also ripped the carpet out and intend polishing the floor. Same story? 
Thanks in advance, Steve  = : ^ )

----------


## METRIX

Depends on the setup, my mate was not allowed to do any kitchen or bathroom modification without informing and getting approval for the design !!, from the strata.
My brother has a small set of units, and he did not have to inform anyone when he did both, but we did notify the neighbors about it out of curtsey for the impending noise.

----------


## SteveB00

Thanks. I know a couple of people on the executive committee, so I'll ask what they usually require. 
Thanks again.
Steve  = : ^ )

----------

